# International Building Code



## cos90 (Jun 9, 2017)

The PE Exam Stdu Guide by Jeff Setzer puts a huge emphasis on the International Building Code.

He recommends bringing large portions of it to the exam.

This is alarming to me because nobody else suggests this. I'm accumulating too many resources as it is in my opinion and now this guy says I need another one. What do you all think?


----------



## Stephen2awesome (Jun 9, 2017)

I don't remember anything from the IBC on the power exam.


----------



## Limamike (Jun 10, 2017)

.. Uh.... No. None.


----------



## BigWheel (Jun 11, 2017)

...on the other hand...can you be too under-prepared?


----------



## cos90 (Jun 12, 2017)

BigWheel said:


> ...on the other hand...can you be too under-prepared?


Hm, BigWheel, not funny right now. I took the NCEES practice tests this weekend and barely passed. I think I have better places to focus before I go off into the weeds.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jun 12, 2017)

I too the power PE and saw no suggestions for the IBC in my studies.  Furthermore, there was no need for it on my test.  Per Wikipedia the IBC does refer to the NEC and NFPA but a lot of it seems to deal more with architecture(?), structural(?), etc.  Based on my experience I see no need for it.


----------



## BigWheel (Jun 14, 2017)

cos90 said:


> Hm, BigWheel, not funny right now. I took the NCEES practice tests this weekend and barely passed. I think I have better places to focus before I go off into the weeds.


It's not in the exam specifications, so I would ignore it. You're going to be busy enough studying what _is_ actually in the exam specs. 

I also took the NCEES Practice Exam, but I failed that thing so hard and I got discouraged by that because I studied for four months before I even cracked it open. After I had a day to calm down and examine the wreckage, I realized that it wasn't that I didn't know the material that was covered, I just didn't have my reference materials tabbed and organized in a way that made finding answers most efficiently. 

Study ONLY what's in the exam specs, and think of it this way: The real exam will cover material that's a mile wide...but only an inch deep.

Good luck! You can do it!


----------



## cos90 (Jun 14, 2017)

BigWheel said:


> It's not in the exam specifications, so I would ignore it. You're going to be busy enough studying what _is_ actually in the exam specs.
> 
> I also took the NCEES Practice Exam, but I failed that thing so hard and I got discouraged by that because I studied for four months before I even cracked it open. After I had a day to calm down and examine the wreckage, I realized that it wasn't that I didn't know the material that was covered, I just didn't have my reference materials tabbed and organized in a way that made finding answers most efficiently.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the much needed encouragement.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jun 14, 2017)

cos90 said:


> The PE Exam Stdu Guide by Jeff Setzer puts a huge emphasis on the International Building Code.
> 
> He recommends bringing large portions of it to the exam.
> 
> This is alarming to me because nobody else suggests this. I'm accumulating too many resources as it is in my opinion and now this guy says I need another one. What do you all think?


Hi Cos,

I believe I see the issue. 

Which NCEES PE exam are you taking?  

If you are taking *Electrical and Computer: Power,* then you are studying from the wrong resource. 

If you are taking *Architectural Engineering,* then you are likely in the wrong subforum. 

This particular subforum is dedicated to the Electrical and Computer: Power exam, which is the most common exam taken by electrical engineers to "sign and seal" or "stamp" drawings. 

Here is the exam spec straight from NCEES for the *Electrical and Computer: Power exam*

You'll notice there is no mention of international building code and the topics are strickly on power and NEC:

http://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/PE-Ele-POW-Apr-2009-21.pdf

Here is the exam spec straight from NCEES for the* Architectural Engineering exam.*

While there is no specific topic listed focusing on IBC, you'll notice there are MUCH more topics on building construction in general, including electrical, mechanical, and even structural:

http://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/Arch-Eng-Apr-2018.pdf

Here is a list of ALL NCEES PE exams and exam specs:

http://ncees.org/engineering/pe/

I hope this helps clear things up for you.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jun 14, 2017)

BigWheel said:


> Study ONLY what's in the exam specs, and think of it this way: The real exam will cover material that's a mile wide...but only an inch deep.


True that! lusone:


----------



## cos90 (Jun 14, 2017)

Electrical PE Review said:


> Hi Cos,
> 
> I believe I see the issue.
> 
> ...


I wish I was talking about architecture PE. But no, these are sample questions related to the electrical sections of the IBC. Anyways, I think we've beat this horse to death. The IBC is not on the PE exam.


----------

